# Organizing Pictures for the Ipad



## richardgere (Sep 21, 2011)

hey check out Photo Folder app which tohelps organize your photo library by creating a custom folder hierarchy on their iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad.  Additionally, users can filter through their photo library using various criteria - keywords, favorites or ratings.  Change the arrangement of photos in a slideshow, view where an image was taken on Google Maps or upload an image to Facebook, Gmail, Picasa or Flickr, etc.  Photo Folders make it the easy way to file, filter and find your photos.


----------

